# What is this?



## flowalex999 (May 22, 2014)

We have two of these on our stage and no one knows what they are for if I can get help that would be great since we just want to figure out what it is so that we can put it to rest after two years


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 22, 2014)

Dunno. Some different angles, perhaps?

It *looks* like some sort of drain assembly, but it would stick up too far.


----------



## flowalex999 (May 22, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Dunno. Some different angles, perhaps?
> 
> It *looks* like some sort of drain assembly, but it would stick up too far.


I will get some more soon


----------



## TheaterEd (May 23, 2014)

it looks like it would screw into a pipe base, but I'm not sure why that would be useful. Is there anything inside it or is it just hollow?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 23, 2014)

Kind looks like an oil drum funnel? Does/did your school have a shop class?


----------



## flowalex999 (May 23, 2014)

No the school board doesn't believe in those type of classes

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## llburg (May 23, 2014)

flowalex999 said:


> No the school board doesn't believe in those type of classes
> 
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk



This makes me so angry. HS shop taught me so many things. It made me familiar with power tools before I ever set foot in a scene shop. And, college isn't right for everybody, and those classes are so valuable.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 23, 2014)

I'm going with greenia's explanation; that screws into the bung of a 55gal drum, and you pour *something* into it.


----------



## techieman33 (May 23, 2014)

llburg said:


> This makes me so angry. HS shop taught me so many things. It made me familiar with power tools before I ever set foot in a scene shop. And, college isn't right for everybody, and those classes are so valuable.



Agreed, I think a shop class should be required. Especially in the form of a basic repair course. A few weeks of metal, wood, auto, and basic home repairs.


----------



## jonliles (May 24, 2014)

I bet I was borrowed from the local quickie lube. Looks like you would put it in the mechanics pit to catch oil, brake fluid, transmission fluid etc...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 24, 2014)

Maybe, Jon, but in my experience the catch pans they use for that are 12-24" in diameter; this looks much smaller than that.


----------



## flowalex999 (May 25, 2014)

Here are some more pictures and I was wondering could it go to our schools boiler?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 25, 2014)

That last pic is the clincher; this is definitely *some* sort of drain catcher. Just not sure for what.


----------



## flowalex999 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks I'll ask our schools maintenance guy next time I see him 



Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## venuetech (May 26, 2014)

I suspect it belongs behind a bar. could be the sink to dump the remaining ice from a drink, so the glass can then be washed. but the tail piece does not like it is a standard fit. i think most bars just use a bucket for the old ice


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 27, 2014)

It's a waste collection cup. Could be used for an industrial refrigerator or other such cooling system that pulls moisture in great quantities from the air in order to "catch" the condensation run off and funnel it into a drain. Used in situations where you don't want to have a direct fitting from your waste line to your drain line. 

Here's a pic of our buildings air handler and the condensation line coming from the handler into the floor drain. Similar cup. 



Here's a link to where you can buy that piece you've got. Pretty pricey.

Polypropylene Black Oval Sink Cup | U.S. Plastic Corp.

What do I win?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 27, 2014)

Well, clearly, a dry floor. 

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## jcrawfordor (Nov 28, 2014)

What you've got there is a drain out of a lab bench or fume hood. They often have these deep but small drains to hang drain hoses from your benchtop equipment in.


----------

